# Upgrading Outlook 2003 to Outlook 2007



## dcree (Nov 1, 2007)

I want to switch from Outlook 2003 to 2007. Microsoft support notes say to uninstall 2003 first, BUT it does not say whether my address books, folders, etc., will be preserved once I install 2007. Does anyone know the answer?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *dcree*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

Locate the .pst file and save it to a folder on your Desktop before proceeding with the installation.
The .pst file contains your messages, contacts, appointments, tasks etc.

I would perform a Search for .pst files to see how many I have on the hard drive.


----------



## Cantrip#10 (Apr 8, 2003)

Your address book and your emails will all be present in Outlook2007 even if you uninstall Office2003 before installing the new Office product. Emails and contacts are stored in a .PST file in Outlook. This .PST file is always left behind when Outlook is uninstalled as a security feature because of the data it contains. See the following MS article for steps on how to backup all your Outlook data including signatures, autocomplete lists and custom settings.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/287070/en-us


----------



## dcree (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks to both of you. The whole process went very smoothly, and I did not have to re-import anything.


----------



## dcree (Nov 1, 2007)

I am having the same problem with both Outlook 2003 and now 2007. Is there away to PREVENT the messages from disappearing (this happens overnight in my case)?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *dcree*

I have moved your post to your original thread. The other thread concerned Outlook Express, a different program.

Which version of Outlook are you currently running?

Have you run the *Find* function to see if you can locate the messages in Outlook?
Can you pinpoint a pattern for messages that disappear?
Read versus Unread messages?
Messages over 14 days old?

Are the messages disappearing every night?
Do you have AutoArchive enabled?
For Outlook 2003:
Tools > Options > Other tab > AutoArchive... button


----------

